# Spinster Doe



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

For yrs I kept a doe who never did settle. Sold her to a friend who knew that.
We had her bred, no product. I always thought it was cause she was too fat.
I went up the day she was to be butchered & asked the guy to specifically show me the fat around her ovaries....she didnt have any!!
I also asked for a pkg of ground & she is delicious!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

OK... that made me laugh out loud!!!! One more way to LOVE a goat... too funny! ( I'm a fan of 'black humor")


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

LOL! I laughed, even though I still can't eat my own goats. I have tasted it and liked it. My favorite meat is venison, so goat is closer to that than beef.

Since I just got a bottle baby and noticed that our milk replacer had soy in it I had to look for another. I know that babies who are fed soy formula can grow up with reproductive problems and I figure it can happen to goats, too. I found a milk replacer with no soy in it tonight and am giving her half goats milk now that I am milking.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Interesting! This doe was dam raised, just no ovaries!! Whoda thunk it? Her cousin/half sister is still here (same buck & dams were sisters) producing kids every year.

My view on things has changed so much over the years! The idea of eating a favorite goat (she was also my first Gr Ch) wasnt my cup.
But why waste all that wonderful meat? Its hard work digging holes if you dont have power equipment. 
Im sure this all sounds morbid to some.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

Was she a twin to a buckling? Although it is rare in goats, at least rarely documented, almost every twin heifer calf, the other twin being a bull,is a FreeMason.


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Ok, so I laughed when I read this.  I won't eat my own goats, but the neighbors' goats are tasty.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

()relics said:


> Was she a twin to a buckling? Although it is rare in goats, at least rarely documented, almost every twin heifer calf, the other twin being a bull,is a FreeMason.


Umm, don't you mean free-martin??? Had a little chuckle over that :laugh:


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

I am going to get into trouble for that one...No more reading and replying from my phone while in the barn "multi-tasking".


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

()relics said:


> I am going to get into trouble for that one...No more reading and replying from my phone while in the barn "multi-tasking".


 :laugh:

come to think of it, another doe I kept that year from same buck never settled either. we finally took her to camp. maybe she didnt have them either :?



Springbett Farm said:


> Ok, so I laughed when I read this.  I won't eat my own goats, but the neighbors' goats are tasty.


hehehehe


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

()relics said:


> Almost every twin heifer calf, the other twin being a bull, is a FreeMason.


 :laugh: The rest are Illuminati! :ROFL: :slapfloor: It's okay, though, we ALL know that they aren't Masons. Nope. Being female, or resembling female anyway, they would have to be Eastern Star.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Watch out...someone might think you are all pagans! :0


----------

